#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Masturbatie is haraam of halal?

## Babyface

Is niet haraam denk ik. Vandaag is het de tweede keer dat ik iemand alhier zie schrijven dat het haraam is. Het is een behoefte dat komt opspelen zo nu en dan. Als het haraam was geweest dan had je die behoefte ook niet. In het kader van alles met mate uiteraard.

Is geen taboe onderwerp, zolang je het maar netjes houdt.

----------


## Babyface

masturbatie moet het zijn :/

----------


## BLD

_Je moet niet denken. Is nergens voor nodig. Gewoon bronnen zoeken. Hoeft niemand te denken._

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Doe normaal jij.

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Is niet haraam denk ik. Vandaag is het de tweede keer dat ik iemand alhier zie schrijven dat het haraam is. Het is een behoefte dat komt opspelen zo nu en dan. Als het haraam was geweest dan had je die behoefte ook niet. In het kader van alles met mate uiteraard.
> 
> Is geen taboe onderwerp, zolang je het maar netjes houdt.*


_
Je geeft antwoord op je eigen vraag.
Wat is dan het nut van het openen van een topic erover?

_

----------


## Origi

> Als het haraam was geweest dan had je die behoefte ook niet.


  :cheefbek:

----------


## BLD

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> **


_Dacht ik ook. Maar ik mag niet nadenken, ik moet met dalleel komen. 

_

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> **


_Ja, he. 
Net zoiets als, ik heb homosexuele neigingen, dus das niet haram want anders zou ik het niet hebben.

_

----------


## Djiniouzz

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Is niet haraam denk ik. Vandaag is het de tweede keer dat ik iemand alhier zie schrijven dat het haraam is. Het is een behoefte dat komt opspelen zo nu en dan. Als het haraam was geweest dan had je die behoefte ook niet. In het kader van alles met mate uiteraard.
> 
> Is geen taboe onderwerp, zolang je het maar netjes houdt.*


Oke, je hebt het voor jezelf verklaard, nu kan je je zelf gaan doen... doei!

----------


## Babyface

Probleem is; er zijn geleerden die zeggen dat het haraam is, maar ook weer anderen die zeggen dat het halaal is.

Wie moet je nou geloven? :/

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Djiniouzz_ 
> *Oke, je hebt het voor jezelf verklaard, nu kan je je zelf gaan doen... doei!*



Djin, is een seriueze onderwerp.

----------


## Djiniouzz

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Djin, is een seriueze onderwerp.*


Sure, ga nou maar, je staat vast op ontploffen...  :hihi:

----------


## BLD

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Probleem is; er zijn geleerden die zeggen dat het haraam is, maar ook weer anderen die zeggen dat het halaal is.
> 
> Wie moet je nou geloven? :/*



_Er is heel duidelijk bewijs voor de voorwaarden van het verbod/toestaan van masturbatie. 

Sowieso mag het voor het huwelijk niet. Ik heb geen zin om te zoeken. Doe jij._

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Djiniouzz_ 
> *Sure, ga nou maar, je staat vast op ontploffen... *



Lieve Djiniouzz, voor een tweede keer, dit is een serieus iets. En ik denk dat er best wel mensen meelezen die willen weten of het haraam is of niet. En ik ook. 

Is geen taboe onderwerp, nergens voor nodig om je te schamen.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door BLD_ 
> *Er is heel duidelijk bewijs voor de voorwaarden van het verbod/toestaan van masturbatie. 
> 
> Sowieso mag het voor het huwelijk niet. Ik heb geen zin om te zoeken. Doe jij. *



Ik zit te zoeken, maar op de site's waar ik kom, is het hetzelfde verhaal. Sommigen zeggen is haraam, sommigen weer halaal want het is een normale behoefte die men heeft.

Ik weet het ff niet. Ik heb altijd al gedacht dat het niet haraam is. Moehiem ik ga verder zoeken. 

Als je die voorwaarden toevallig tegenkomt kan je die hier dan plaatsen BLD?

----------


## fatna

ik ga het ook niet opzoeken maar van bommel had er oit iets over geschreven dat je als je 6 maanden zonder man zat ofzoiets je een soort van Vib. kan gebruiken. Dat werd dan gedaan mwt een voorwerp ofzoiets in die tijd. was een naam voor.  
Maar ik geloof dat er ook stond dat je er getrouwd voor moest zijn. Ma ja kweenie veel doen et gwoon  :maf2:

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door fatna_ 
> *ik ga het ook niet opzoeken maar van bommel had er oit iets over geschreven dat je als je 6 maanden zonder man zat ofzoiets je een soort van Vib. kan gebruiken. Dat werd dan gedaan mwt een voorwerp ofzoiets in die tijd. was een naam voor. 
> Maar ik geloof dat er ook stond dat je er getrouwd voor moest zijn. Ma ja kweenie veel doen et gwoon *



Daarom toch, veel jongeren masturberen wel, maar als de Islam dat niet toestaat.. wat ik overigens betwijfel. Pubers beginnen daarmee rond de 12-13 jaar. Je kunt me niet gaan vertellen dat zij maar beter moeten trouwen of wat dan ook om hun behoeften te stillen.. of wel?

Dat wil ik weleens weten. Dit is geen taboeonderwerp, in de Islam wordt hier zeker op een nette manier over gesproken.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door Amiticia_ 
> *
> Je geeft antwoord op je eigen vraag.
> Wat is dan het nut van het openen van een topic erover?
> 
> *


Precies... :Smilie: .

Plus, ik (en met mij meerdere mannen) hebben behoefte om af en toe sex te hebben met meerdere vrouwen tegelijk. Maakt dat het halal? Nee toch...? Volgens mij is het gewoon haram tenzij je anders zina gaat plegen. Als je die behoeftes hebt, is dat gewoon een natuurlijke klokslag ten teken het huwelijksbootje in te stappen... :Smilie: .

Ik weet wel dat de 4 islamitische wetscholen er verschillende zienswijzes op nahouden. Die zou je het beste kunnen raadplegen en stick to one of them als je als moslim met een goede intentie het juiste tracht te doen... :Smilie: .

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Precies....
> 
> Plus, ik (en met mij meerdere mannen) hebben behoefte om af en toe sex te hebben met meerdere vrouwen tegelijk. Maakt dat het halal? Nee toch...? Volgens mij is het gewoon haram tenzij je anders zina gaat plegen. Als je die behoeftes hebt, is dat gewoon een natuurlijke klokslag ten teken om het huwelijksbootje in te stappen....
> 
> Ik weet wel dat de 4 islamitische wetscholen er verschillende zienswijzes op nahouden. Die zou je het beste kunnen raadplegen and stickt to one of them als je als moslim emt een goede intentie het juiste wil doen....*



Ik begrijp je wel, maar sex met iemand willen hebben is wat anders als zelfbevrediging. Hoe zit het met al die jonge pubers die zichzelf willen ontdekken op dat gebied. En er behoefte aan hebben? Kennelijk is dat normaal anders had je die behoefte natuurlijk niet. Moeten zij dan trouwen op 14, 15 jarige leeftijd bv?


Ik zit op deze site nu te lezen.. Ik ben nog aan het verder zoeken naar wat de imaams hierover zeggen. 

Voor wb de reden om hier een topic over te openen, dat is omdat ik zojuist iemand zag spreken van masturbatie is haraam, ik denk in hbiba d'r topic geloof ik, weet 't niet meer. Nut is dus, dat er (denk ik) veel mensen zullen zijn die met de zelfde vraag zitten en die dit ook weleens zouden willen weten. is normaal niet..

Dus vroeg ik me dat af of dat ook zo is. Maar had beter op forum Islam en sexualiteit moeten vragen geloof ik.

----------


## Spitsboef

:Smilie:

----------


## Noam

> _Geplaatst door Spitsboef_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Qardawi is een wijze man maar niet echt belezen wat betreft zogenaamde maagdenvliezen en/of vrouwelijke geslachtsorganen.

Iedereen doet aan masturbatie whether its right or wrong.

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door Noam_ 
> *Qardawi is een wijze man maar niet echt belezen wat betreft zogenaamde maagdenvliezen en/of vrouwelijke geslachtsorganen.
> 
> Iedereen doet aan masturbatie whether its right or wrong.*


  :grote grijns:  

We doen het als konijnen...


Ik wacht op een snoepje uit een achterdeurtje!  :gniffel:

----------


## Origi

Ik heb gehoord van de tante van de buurvrouw van Jopie, die ene gozer, dat mannen wel mogen maar vrouwen niet.  :verdriet:

----------


## Babyface

Djazakoum Allahoe gayran broeders. Ik denk dat ik mijn antwoord nu wel heb en zo mijn kijk op dit geheel bijgesteld heb.

Kort samengevat; is masturbatie geen aanrader noch voor je fysieke gesteldheid noch voor de geestelijke. Vooral voor vrouwen wanneer zij onderwerpen bij dit zouden gebruiken. Je maakt op zo'n manier kennelijk meer kapot dan je lief is.


Voor wat betreft de Aya, in een ander site heb ik gelezen dat deze niet uitdrukkelijk aangeeft of het ook op masturbatie van toepassing is. Kuisheid bewaken in de zin van overspel en zina na te laten, moge wij behoed worden daarvan. Maar niet dat het hoeft te gelden voor zelfbevrediging. Wa Lahoe e3lem. Beter afstand houden bij twijfel, dus een aanrader om het na te laten.

*En degenen die hun kuisheid bewaken, Behalve tegenover hun echtgenotes en hun slavinnen, dan worden zij niet verweten. Maar wie meer dan dat wensen: zij zijn degenen die de overtreders zijn. (23:5-6-7)*

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Noam_ 
> *Qardawi is een wijze man maar niet echt belezen wat betreft zogenaamde maagdenvliezen en/of vrouwelijke geslachtsorganen.
> 
> Iedereen doet aan masturbatie whether its right or wrong.*



Hij had het over dat de er hele taferelen aan zoiets zou kunnen onstaan. Dus wanneer een vrouw mbv onderwerpen te diep zo gaan opdat ze haar maagdenvlies verscheurt. De man zou het voelen en van het n kan het andere komen, cultuurgebonden dat is.

----------


## L.S

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Is niet haraam denk ik. Vandaag is het de tweede keer dat ik iemand alhier zie schrijven dat het haraam is. Het is een behoefte dat komt opspelen zo nu en dan. Als het haraam was geweest dan had je die behoefte ook niet. In het kader van alles met mate uiteraard.
> 
> Is geen taboe onderwerp, zolang je het maar netjes houdt.*




Wat een Fakking BS!!! 

Lees ff wat je schrijft! Weet je wel hoeveel behoeftes een mens heeft/kan hebben? En die zijn dus allemaal halal, omdat de behoefte er is? Fak man! 

Ik heb nu dus behoefte om iemand te mollen, dus het mag wel, het is niet haram, want anders had ik die behoefte niet gehad??? Peleese!

----------


## Noam

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Hij had het over dat de er hele taferelen aan zoiets zou kunnen onstaan. Dus wanneer een vrouw mbv onderwerpen te diep zo gaan opdat ze haar maagdenvlies verscheurt. De man zou het voelen en van het n kan het andere komen, cultuurgebonden dat is.*


Hij heeft het vast over een dildo. Je kan jezelf flink bevredigen zonder dat je aan de zogenaamde maagdenvlies, wat overigens niet bestaat, zit. Misschien moet hij zo'n ding kopen om te zien wat het precies doet. Wellicht een leuk speelgoed om het sexleven spannend te houden. Zou een dildo halaal zijn om er voor te zorgen dat het sex binnen het huwelijk vlekkeloos verloopt?

----------


## Timoesh

Ene zegt mag en andere weer niet  :moe: 
laat ze maar zeggen wat ze willen zeggen..en doe je ding waar je prettig bij voelt  :grote grijns:

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door L.S_ 
> *Wat een Fakking BS!!! 
> 
> Lees ff wat je schrijft! Weet je wel hoeveel behoeftes een mens heeft/kan hebben? En die zijn dus allemaal halal, omdat de behoefte er is? Fak man! 
> 
> Ik heb nu dus behoefte om iemand te mollen, dus het mag wel, het is niet haram, want anders had ik die behoefte niet gehad??? Peleese!*




 :hihi:

----------


## L.S

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> **



Ja toch?

Ik bedoel maar, men heeft behoefte om te stelen, om te verkrachten, om te frauderen, om te snuiven etc etc etc.... Dat is dus allemaal toegestaan omdat die behoefte er is? 
Zo van, "God, je vergeeft me wel toch, ik had die behoefte", dus het moest" 

Yeah sure!

----------


## L.S

> _Geplaatst door Timoesh_ 
> *Ene zegt mag en andere weer niet 
> laat ze maar zeggen wat ze willen zeggen..en doe je ding waar je prettig bij voelt *




Uiteraard mag iedereen doen waar ie zin in heeft. Ik vind het persoonlijk alleen erg jammer dat de zogenaamde gelovigen/moslims tegenwoordig niet meer denken aan hoe ze hun daden gaan verantwoorden aan Allah.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door L.S_ 
> *Ja toch?
> 
> Ik bedoel maar, men heeft behoefte om te stelen, om te verkrachten, om te frauderen, om te snuiven etc etc etc.... Dat is dus allemaal toegestaan omdat die behoefte er is? 
> Zo van, "God, je vergeeft me wel toch, ik had die behoefte", dus het moest" 
> 
> Yeah sure!*



Dat kwam ook bij mij op toen ik het las. 

Ik heb zin mijn buurvrouw een slap te geven, ga ik zo ff doen want het blijkt toch te mogen.  :hihi:

----------


## L.S

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Dat kwam ook bij mij op toen ik het las. 
> 
> Ik heb zin mijn buurvrouw een slap te geven, ga ik zo ff doen want het blijkt toch te mogen. *



 :haha: 


Wat voor buurvrouw? Zo'n oude mevrouw thee-lepel?  :hihi:

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door L.S_ 
> *Uiteraard mag iedereen doen waar ie zin in heeft. Ik vind het persoonlijk alleen erg jammer dat de zogenaamde gelovigen/moslims tegenwoordig niet meer denken aan hoe ze hun daden gaan verantwoorden aan Allah.*



Vind ik ook, wat doe je eraan? als je ze op de juiste pad wilt brengen werken ze tegen (lees: is mijn probleem/leven etc.)
dus..ik doe geen moeite meer.

----------


## himito

> _Geplaatst door L.S_ 
> *Uiteraard mag iedereen doen waar ie zin in heeft. Ik vind het persoonlijk alleen erg jammer dat de zogenaamde gelovigen/moslims tegenwoordig niet meer denken aan hoe ze hun daden gaan verantwoorden aan Allah.*


 'De zogenaamde gelovigen/moslims' en 'hun daden'  :schok:  

Wat maakt jou beter dan hen, kom je nu hier op het forum prikken om te laten zien hoe geweldig je wel niet bent, een vrome moslim?Als je echt zo vroom bent zou je nog niet eens over deze dingen mogen discussieren en nog wel met vreemde mannen.Allah(swt) ziet alles ook al zien die mannen jou niet achter je schermpje zitten  :Wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door L.S_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Wat voor buurvrouw? Zo'n oude mevrouw thee-lepel? *



Nee, GroteStereoTorenBuurvrouw. Ze maakt teveel herrie in de vroege ochtend.  :Mad:

----------


## Djiniouzz

> _Geplaatst door himito_ 
> *'De zogenaamde gelovigen/moslims' en 'hun daden'  
> 
> Wat maakt jou beter dan hen, kom je nu hier op het forum prikken om te laten zien hoe geweldig je wel niet bent, een vrome moslim?Als je echt zo vroom bent zou je nog niet eens over deze dingen mogen discussieren en nog wel met vreemde mannen.Allah(swt) ziet alles ook al zien die mannen jou niet achter je schermpje zitten *


het moet niet gekker worden.

----------


## L.S

> _Geplaatst door Timoesh_ 
> *Vind ik ook, wat doe je eraan? als je ze op de juiste pad wilt brengen werken ze tegen (lees: is mijn probleem/leven etc.)
> dus..ik doe geen moeite meer.*




 :knipoog:

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door ScarFace_ 
> *In de islam is masturberen haram (verboden) en moet vermeden worden.*


Nergens in de islamitische geschriften staat expliciet dat masturbatie haram is. En de verschillende islamitische wetscholen verschillen hierover van mening. Als je dus stelt dat DE Islam masturbatie verbiedt dan klopt dat niet... :Smilie: .





> _Geplaatst door ScarFace_ 
> *
> Er is geneeskundig vastgesteld dat masturbatie vele ziekten veroorzaakt die blijvend zijn. We zullen een aantal van die ziektes opnoemen. De scherpheid van het gezichsvermogen worden verminderd. Tevens veroorzaakt het zwakheid op de zenuwenstelsel, de geslachtsdelen groeien niet goed, een aandoening in de teelballen waarbij de man heel snel een erectie kan krijgen en de onderste deel aan de wervelkolom verzwakt waardoor men regelmatig rugpijn krijgt tevens worden het sperma (maniey) van dik en troebel naar doorzichtige zwakke water waar de spermacellen ontbreken Dit beinvloed het nageslacht, waarbij de kinderen zwak en dunnetjes worden geboren en zo blijven, de hersenen kunnen zo beinvloed worden wat als gevolg heeft dat het denkvermogen vermindert." 
> *


En bovenstaande is pure onzin. Er is meermaals vanuit de medische wetenschap aangetoond dat masturbatie geen enkel nadelig effect heeft op het lichaam. Regelmatige masturbatie bij mannen vermindert zelfs de kans op prostaatkanker en bij vrouwen vermindert het stress. Ik vraag me dus af wie de schrijver is van bovenstaand stukje en hoe dat 'geneeskundig is vastgesteld'... :moe: .

----------


## obl

Trouwen, wie dat niet kan vasten.

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door obl_ 
> *Trouwen, wie dat niet kan vasten.*


Komop zeg, je gaat me nou toch niet vertellen dat jij het hele jaar door gaat vasten?

Om de bepaalde tijd heeft men gewoon nieuwe zaad nodig. Ten eerste verminder je zo de kans op prostaatkanker en daarnaast spoel je zo die duivelse invloeden weg. Maar het is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat je iedere dag als een gare trekeend je suf af gaat zitten trekken ofzo...  :cheefbek:  

En wanneer men beweert het NOOIT te hebben zullen gedaan, dan zal men zich juist eerder zorgen moeten baren heb ik me laten weten. (Ik heb geen gevoel, maak zorgen om mezelf.  :frons:  )  :melig2:

----------


## VeGeTo

Altijd moet er iets expliciet vermeldt worden? Waarom?

Mag niet, kan je niet tegen dan maar vasten.

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Altijd moet er iets expliciet vermeldt worden? Waarom?
> 
> Mag niet, kan je niet tegen dan maar vasten.*


Ik vat het niet, denk ik... Vast jij 24-uur per dag het hele jaar door?

----------


## A_K_A

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Ik vat het niet, denk ik... Vast jij 24-uur per dag het hele jaar door?*


Van zonsopgang tot zonsondergang lijkt me correcter.

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door A_K_A_ 
> *Van zonsopgang tot zonsondergang lijkt me correcter.*



Wat is het nut van vasten dan? Een potje rukken kun je toch ook s'avonds doen? :verrassing:

----------


## A_K_A

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Wat is het nut van vasten dan? Een potje rukken kun je toch ook s'avonds doen?*


Zou je denken.

Maar als je het goed doet, heb je door vasten die behoefte niet zoveel als normaal.

----------


## A_K_A

Je bent een vrouw-wezen, me dunkt.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Nergens in de islamitische geschriften staat expliciet dat masturbatie haram is. En de verschillende islamitische wetscholen verschillen hierover van mening. Als je dus stelt dat DE Islam masturbatie verbiedt dan klopt dat niet....
> 
> 
> *



Exact, nergens. 

Sheick al Qardawi raad het af, maar verklaart het niet haraam. Hij zegt wel aan het eind van het filmpje; het meisje moet zich bezighouden met nuttigere zaken voor haarzelf en niet denken aan zelfbevrediging op de manier die verboden is door de religie. Het laatste is dus duidelijk zijn mening.


In de laatste of 1 na laatste dawra in moskee Al Sounna werd tijdens het vragenuurtje door een man het volgende gevraagd; als hij na zelfbevrediging zaadlozing krijgt of dan voor hem dezelfde regels gelden mbt de grote wassing. En sheick Fawaz antwoorde bevestigend, nimmer had hij het over of het haraam of halaal was. Dat zegt toch ook wat? 

[Denk zelf dat het niet haraam is, wel wordt het afgeraden om de redenen die sheick Al Qardawi aanhaalt doordien er evt problemen in het huwelijk van het meisje zouden kunnen onstaan door evt. eerkwestie's met alle gevolgen van dien. Daarom zegt hij ook duidelijk dat het voor de vrouw kwalijker is dan voor de man. Maar nergens verklaart hij het haraam.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door L.S_ 
> *Ja toch?
> 
> Ik bedoel maar, men heeft behoefte om te stelen, om te verkrachten, om te frauderen, om te snuiven etc etc etc.... Dat is dus allemaal toegestaan omdat die behoefte er is? 
> Zo van, "God, je vergeeft me wel toch, ik had die behoefte", dus het moest" 
> 
> Yeah sure!*



Je maakt een vergelijking die hout snijdt met een botte mes.

Verkrachten, frauderen etc is een zonde die je begaat ook tav van anderen. Snuiven en al dat soort spul daar heb je je gezondheid mee. Masturbatie voor nog niet gehuwden, is een handeling die je voor zover ik weet in je eentje bewerkstelligt opdat je niemand ermee verstoort of aanstootgevend op iemand werkt. Bovendien zorgt het voor een positieve lichamelijke gesteldheid bv minder kans op prostaatkanker, bij vrouwen minder stress etc zoals een pagina eerder al vertelt is.


@voor de overige reactie's.. zie boven.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Timoesh_ 
> *Ene zegt mag en andere weer niet 
> laat ze maar zeggen wat ze willen zeggen..en doe je ding waar je prettig bij voelt *



Logica speelt een groot rol id.

----------


## Spitsboef

Kom net van de douche  :engel:

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Spitsboef_ 
> *Kom net van de douche *



Bsahtek  :wat?!:

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Bsahtek *


  :wat?!:  

Heb gewoon gedoucht hoor, met je doordenken!

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Spitsboef_ 
> * 
> 
> Heb gewoon gedoucht hoor, met je doordenken!*



Ik heb niet doorgedacht  :wat?!:  

Ik wist me even geen houding aan te nemen van het verheugende nieuws  :wat?!:

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Ik heb niet doorgedacht  
> 
> Ik wist me even geen houding aan te nemen van het verheugende nieuws *

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Spitsboef_ 
> **



Waarom maak je mij aan het lachen waarom, ik lees je morgen weer wag Spitsboef.

----------


## obl

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Komop zeg, je gaat me nou toch niet vertellen dat jij het hele jaar door gaat vasten?
> 
> Om de bepaalde tijd heeft men gewoon nieuwe zaad nodig. Ten eerste verminder je zo de kans op prostaatkanker en daarnaast spoel je zo die duivelse invloeden weg. Maar het is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat je iedere dag als een gare trekeend je suf af gaat zitten trekken ofzo...  
> 
> En wanneer men beweert het NOOIT te hebben zullen gedaan, dan zal men zich juist eerder zorgen moeten baren heb ik me laten weten. (Ik heb geen gevoel, maak zorgen om mezelf.  ) *


Ik heb het niet over mezelf  :lol:   :lol: 
dat is gewoon wat ik weet dat de Islam over zegt  :knipoog:

----------


## A_K_A

:hihi:

----------


## obl

> _Geplaatst door A_K_A_ 
> **


gaat ie lachen  :jammer:

----------


## Couscousje

Moraal van het verhaal, mensen:

Niks doe-het-zelven, gewoon laten doen.  :stout: 

Cc

----------


## Bokitoo

IK heb niet alle reacties gelezen maar ik hoop dat het halal anders ben ik na mijn dood echt de lul :Smilie:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Ik vat het niet, denk ik... Vast jij 24-uur per dag het hele jaar door?*


Dat jij alleen maar ligt te rukken op die porno collectie van je is niet mijn probleem kerel.

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Dat jij alleen maar ligt te rukken op die porno collectie van je is niet mijn probleem kerel.*




Nog n zo'n geintje en je ligt eruit. Netjes houden.




Groet, 

Topicstartster.

----------


## markaantje

hmm...nog steeds geen duidelijk antwoord...hmmm

----------


## Djiniouzz

> _Geplaatst door markaantje_ 
> *hmm...nog steeds geen duidelijk antwoord...hmmm*


stelletje rukkers h!

----------


## Djiniouzz

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Nog n zo'n geintje en je ligt eruit. Netjes houden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groet, 
> 
> Topicstartster.*


Rukken geeft je geen moderator recht hoor.

----------


## Djiniouzz

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Logica speelt een groot rol id.*


Jij weet geen ruk van [email protected]!##%#$!

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Nog n zo'n geintje en je ligt eruit. Netjes houden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groet, 
> 
> Topicstartster.*


Moet ik nu bang worden ofzo?

----------


## maroccogirl83

heb ik alle reacties zitten lezen is er nog geen antwoord op de vraag!

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Dat jij alleen maar ligt te rukken op die porno collectie van je is niet mijn probleem kerel.*


Dit zegt weer een heel boel over jou, vriendelijke vriend! :kotsen2: 

Geilen op jouw soortgelijke, nepkreunende, varkens en zwijnen, is niet bepaald mijn ding!  :slaap:

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door Djiniouzz_ 
> *Jij weet geen ruk van [email protected]!##%#$!*



Jij nept ze allebei. 



@Voor de overige reactie's, we willen wel dat het netjes blijft, dus nog zulke reactie's als; jij doet het zo en jij zo, dan ga je op negeer. Basta verder. En ik ben geen mod Djin, anders had je het wel geweten. 
Dan stond er toch moderator onder m'n naam  :slik!:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Dit zegt weer een heel boel over jou, vriendelijke vriend!
> 
> Geilen op jouw soortgelijke, nepkreunende, varkens en zwijnen, is niet bepaald mijn ding! *


Maw je bent gewoon een rukker.

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door markaantje_ 
> *hmm...nog steeds geen duidelijk antwoord...hmmm*






> _Geplaatst door maroccogirl83_ 
> *heb ik alle reacties zitten lezen is er nog geen antwoord op de vraag!*



Punt is dat er vier wetscholen zijn die ieder hun eigen standpunt hebben mbt dit onderwerp. En er dus ook geen ntonig antwoord is op deze vraag. Dus maak je voor jezelf de keus, of wel of niet. En mijn keus is al gemaakt en heb ik geplaatst hierboven. Het wordt voornamelijk voor de vrouw afgeraden omdat er dus risico's aan verbonden zijn wanneer je te ver zou gaan. Men bekijkt dit zo en stelt dat het beter is om het als haram te verklaren. Dat is mijn verhaal. Mocht er een dalleel zijn die masturbatie uitdrukkelijk verbiedt dan zal ik mijn keus heroverwegen op verbehoud de logica daarin. Wa Lahoe 3lem.

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Maw je bent gewoon een rukker.*



Dat moet hij voor zichzelf weten waar hij voor kiest.

Waarom op de man inspelen? Ik snap het niet. Ging toch over de topiconderwerp? Kan je het niet daarbij laten?

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Maw je bent gewoon een rukker.*


Ik, een rukker? Blijf maar fantaseren, stomme homo...  :haha:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Ik, een rukker? Blijf maar fantaseren, stomme homo... *


Idd, rukker. Ik hoef je reacties niet terug te halen, ik bespaar je de schande kerel.

----------


## GoldenPower

Schande als je aan zelfbevrediging doet  


Eigenlijk zijn jullie best grappig, net kleine jongetjes die zichzelf willen bewijzen  :grote grijns: 


 :hihi:

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Schande als je aan zelfbevrediging doet  
> 
> 
> Eigenlijk zijn jullie best grappig, net kleine jongetjes die zichzelf willen bewijzen 
> 
> 
> *



Hij geilt op het feit dat ie mij ziet rukken. Wat valt daar aan te bewijzen?  :maf: 

On ya knees bitch and stick your tongue out and say; ''AAAAAA''...

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Hij geilt op het feit dat ie mij ziet rukken. Wat valt daar aan te bewijzen? 
> 
> On ya knees bitch and stick your tongue out and say; ''AAAAAA''...*


Bewijst wel weer wat voor een rukker je bent he. Verrekte kneus.

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Bewijst wel weer wat voor een rukker je bent he. Verrekte kneus.*



Foei! Handjes boven de tafel, vuile homo!

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Foei! Handjes boven de tafel, vuile homo!*


Jij bent de mocro hier, ik niet HOMO.  :knipoog: 

Doei kneus

----------


## Bokitoo

er is niets mis mee met afrekken! iedere maroc doet het! sneu is als je niemand anders hebt die het voor je doet. tip: ga op je hand zitten, zorg ervoor dat je rechterhand geen bloed krijgt ( je voelt mieren door je arm lopen) ga dan aan je slurf trekken! is net alsof iemand anders het doet! kijk dit is pas sneu!

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door Bokitoo_ 
> *er is niets mis mee met afrekken! iedere maroc doet het! sneu is als je niemand anders hebt die het voor je doet. tip: ga op je hand zitten, zorg ervoor dat je rechterhand geen bloed krijgt ( je voelt mieren door je arm lopen) ga dan aan je slurf trekken! is net alsof iemand anders het doet! kijk dit is pas sneu!*




Ik ben weg hier. iew  


Jullie bekijken het maar.

----------


## Cyberman

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Ik ben weg hier. iew  
> 
> 
> Jullie bekijken het maar.*



Gevoel voor humor mag hier ook wel wezen hoor.... Anders moet je maar niet zo stoer gaan doen, want anders gaat men zich nog afvragen; ''Wat doet onze heilige Maria van Nazareth nog 24-uur p.d. op maroc.nl'' :argwaan:

----------


## oumniyati

Volgens de Islam is masturberen wel degelijk 7arame, daarom moet men volgens de Islam jong trouwen, wat ook schijnt te helpen is vasten...succes ermee

----------


## Fatya

> _Geplaatst door Bokitoo_ 
> *er is niets mis mee met afrekken! iedere maroc doet het! sneu is als je niemand anders hebt die het voor je doet. tip: ga op je hand zitten, zorg ervoor dat je rechterhand geen bloed krijgt ( je voelt mieren door je arm lopen) ga dan aan je slurf trekken! is net alsof iemand anders het doet! kijk dit is pas sneu!*



 :haha:  Ziek!

----------


## *Nadia*

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Jij bent de mocro hier, ik niet HOMO. 
> 
> Doei kneus*



Dus mocro's zijn in jouw ogen homo's? 

Fijn dat dat duidelijk is.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Cyberman_ 
> *Gevoel voor humor mag hier ook wel wezen hoor.... Anders moet je maar niet zo stoer gaan doen, want anders gaat men zich nog afvragen; ''Wat doet onze heilige Maria van Nazareth nog 24-uur p.d. op maroc.nl''*



Gelieve het verzoek om op te houden met telkenmale die onverwijtbare opmerking richting mijn persoontje te midden te werpen mee betrekkend personen wier status op een verhoogde voetstuk ten opzichte van die mij verkeert. Hmm of jij vindt mij werkelijk zo belangrijk? Neuh, kan er niet bij met mijn gedachten. Ik zweef.

----------

